# Shipping small amounts from Ireland to NZ



## Calcifur (May 28, 2014)

Hi there,

My partner and I have recently received our work visas and have booked our flights! The last major hurdle is whether to get some of our things shipped out from Ireland or not...

We have decided that we will not be taking too much over, but it would be nice if we could bring a couple of more things like; extra clothes, my partner's camera paraphernalia/art supplies and the PC, etc. We think shipping by sea is the best option, as the air prices seem to be far too steep.

Since there are so little items we intend to bring, I wonder whether it is it worth our while to get these shipped over or not? We have heard that you can hire sections of crates, which would be our plan. However, it still may not be worth it for the amount of money spent. 

Also I suppose the next question would be whether there any reputable shipping companies that anyone would recommend? I understand the prices fluctuate too, so if someone knew about any good deals going at the moment, that would be fantastic!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Calcifur said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My partner and I have recently received our work visas and have booked our flights! The last major hurdle is whether to get some of our things shipped out from Ireland or not...
> 
> ...


You'll only be able to work out if it's worth it when you have some quotes for shipping.
Yes you can rent part of a container - so have a shared container, but the downside is the time it takes to arrive can be severely delayed using this method.

Contact international shipping companies for quotes. They'll come to the house and work out how much space you'll need then give you an idea of cost and expected timeframes. You'll then need to factor in an additional sum for insurance - say an extra 1% of the total value of the goods maybe.

PSS international, Pickfords, Crown Relocations to name but a few. We used PSS International and they were great, however we had our own 40ft container.


----------



## Rosieprimrose (May 9, 2014)

Also check out " unaccompanied baggage rate" with your airline, most of the time the stuff flies on your plane anyway!


----------



## Calcifur (May 28, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for the replies. I think we won't spring for shipping after all and just pack super light. From shopping around, it doesn't look like it'll be worth paying the general prices we're seeing.

Thanks again.


----------

